
  LinkedIn Reaches 45 Million Users  - blazzerbg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/12/linkedin-reaches-45-million-users/
======
jacquesm
Correction, linked-in had 45 million sign ups, the title suggests they are all
using the service but that is simply not true. The article qualifies it a bit.

Figures like this should be accompanied by either the crunch rate or the
number of active users.

It's a nice milestone to reach for them but there is a lot of air in that
statement.

